# Stans Flow EX 26"



## xcelr8 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am looking for a set of 26" wheels for my Mtn Tandem. My wife and I typical ride fireroad and was wondering if anyone has had success using the Stans Flow EX wheels? What do you think? Our combined weight is 330-340lbs currently with the hope of decreasing that with additional riding.


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

I would guess that they would be able to serve your needs as long as you two don't do significant drops.

But the best thing to do I call or send them an email with your inquiry.

From my experience, they respond promptly.

Stan's NOTUBES
202 Daniel Zenker Dr
Big Flats, NY 14814
Phone: 607-562-2877

Office Hours:
8am-5pm EST Monday-Friday

[email protected]bes.com
[email protected]


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

That seems to be a rim offering from Stans. Do you have a link to a complete wheel build? Rear hubs can be an issue on tandems, depending on your team.


----------



## xcelr8 (Mar 29, 2007)

We definitely will not be doing any drops. I called Stans and they just repeated what was on their website. The website has a weight limit of 250 lbs but I assume that this is on the safe side for someone who will be doing drops since it is their downhill/free ride wheel. I just need a wheel strong enough to cruise the fire roads with the occasional small rut bump. 

I was planning on using their pre-built wheels with the ZTR hub until it goes then upgrade hubs at that time. Thanks for the responses/


----------



## xcelr8 (Mar 29, 2007)

This writeup also makes me think it will be ok since they are also running the flows. It's a good read.

Bikepacking With A Friend: Tandem Style | Salsa Cycles


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

xcelr8 said:


> The website has a weight limit of 250 lbs


My impression is that the tandem really segregates the weight distribution. By which I mean things like tire pressures and, probably more tellingly, shock pressures aren't dramatically different from single bikes. When I talk with single people about the rear shock pressures, for example, they're usually surprised at how low they are...given all the extra weight.

Just because your team weight exceeds the 250lb limit for the rims doesn't, IMO, mean much of anything.



xcelr8 said:


> I just need a wheel strong enough to cruise the fire roads with the occasional small rut bump.


Most non-specialized rims would be fine with that.



xcelr8 said:


> I was planning on using their pre-built wheels with the ZTR hub until it goes then upgrade hubs at that time. Thanks for the responses/


I don't have a price for your configuration at hand, but you may want to compare prices versus wheelsets successfully run on the rear of tandems. Buying a wheelset and then having the rear wheel rebuilt with a new/spendy hub AFTER a long walk from the middle of BFE might not seem like the smartest thing. BTDT.


----------

